# my new Epoca rig



## chopper007 (Jun 9, 2011)

hi all, not sure how to attach the pic, but will do my best..

have just taken the plunge and purchased a Rancillio Epoca ( tank version).. Naked Potafilter, custom tamper from Hasbean and a Rocky doserless grinder..

very happy from any hints or tips or thoughts on any of these products..

charli


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

nice chilli plant too


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice. Wonder how long it'll be until you replace your wall magnet with a shelf full of beans, tampers and milk frothing jugs


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good. I was considering this machine too.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A nice set up


----------

